
Large-scale conspiracies would quickly reveal themselves - jmngomes
http://www.ox.ac.uk/news/2016-01-26-too-many-minions-spoil-plot
======
gmuslera
Not enough 1984 nor brave new world background. You don't need to be part of
the conspiracy to work in leak control. Once you have an censoring
organization to prevent leaks, and a media control to diminish/deny/joke about
leaks that happened, that don't need to be part of the conspiracy, the
dynamics can be different.

Think how many climate change denialists actually believe what they say vs the
amount of that are aware of being paid but have a reasonable doubt about if is
true or not, vs the actual conspiracy. You can have a big conspiracy with big
numbers of participants but a relatively small amount people that actually
knows the truth. And that small amount of people could have a control layer
above them (that don't know the truth neither)

------
lotsoflumens
The article says that only "Three genuine conspiracies" where used to estimate
his model. That seems like a very small sample to me.

------
awwaiid
Uhm. HELLO?! That's what they WANT us to think.

------
Oletros
Perhaps people that talk about climate change hoax and accuse the scientist of
being part of a great conspiracy must read this study

------
awwaiid
I wonder if the author could test the model against the Snowden leak -- how
many people knew vs the time it took to leak.

